# fuente / manantial



## Vicomte123

Bonsoir,

J'ai un doute sur la différence entre ces deux termes: "fuente" y "manantial".

J'ai le sentiment que "manantial" a quelque chose de plus romantique. Est-ce un sentiment fondé? Quant à la traduction? Source me paraît soudain bien pauvre :-(


----------



## Duquefernando9

Bonsoir Vicomte123. 

Fuente: Caída del agua con ayuda de un instrumento eléctrico y/o energía externa que no sea natural. Manantial: Caída de Agua Naturalmente por obra de la naturaleza. Sin embargo, Manantial suena más romántico que la palabra fuente.


----------



## Vicomte123

Hola Duquefernando9

Sí, lo siento un poco así...q la fuente es menos "natural"... pero: 

Mira lo que la RAE nos dice sin embargo: "*fuente**.*
 (Del lat. _fons, -ntis_).
* 1.* f. Manantial de agua que brota de la tierra."



¿y que me propones para la traducción? Había pensado en "ruisseau" en francés que suena bonito...pero ya es otra cosa... en fin q tenemos un problemón...jajaja


----------



## Duquefernando9

Excelente la RAE. 

Sin embargo, Ya es cuestión de contexto Vicomte123.  
Si tienes toda la frase sería genial compartirla y te podría ayudar con la correcta. 
Y severo problema tenemos con la traducción en francés, pero para eso estamos acá, para ayudarnos mutuamente.


----------



## azkar

Normalmente utilizamos *fuente* para una construcción humana. Puede ser meramente decorativa o de agua potable y destinada al consumo humano*: la fuente de Montjuïc de Barcelona, un parque con varias fuentes, etc.

Un *manantial* es un pequeño surtidor natural de agua, normalmente no tiene mucho caudal. A veces se atribuyen a algunos manantiales propiedades curativas y la gente va allí a llenar sus botellas de agua. Esta palabra puede tener, según el contexto, una connotación más romántica o poética: "el manantial de la eterna juventud".

Pero...
Fuentes, en plural, también se refiere al nacimiento de un río: las fuentes del Nilo, y, en ocasiones, manantial puede tener también este sentido.

* Los animales beben de un abrevadero.

Espero haberte aclarado un poco.


----------



## azkar

Yo traduciría "ruisseau" por arroyo (curso de agua). El manantial, sin embargo, es lugar mismo donde brota el agua, donde sale de la tierra. Creo que lo más adecuado sería "source (naturelle)".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En général on traduit :
- manantial => source
- fuente => fontaine

Quand _fuente_ désigne l'origine d'un fleuve => _source_ ; quand _source_ désigne cette petite résurgence rencontrée au fond d'un bois => _manantial_.
Quand fuente est pris au sens abstrait => source

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour,

Voici la phrase entière: " es una confortable casa situada en la sierra de Aitana, en un entorno con  innumerables fuentes, manantiales y exuberante vegetación. "
Merci de vos apports à tous!


----------



## azkar

Yo creo que, en este caso, es una redundancia .


----------



## Vicomte123

A mí me lo parecía también, la verdad. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Henry Days

No creo que sea una redundancia.
En el texto, supongo que "fuente" remite a pequeñas lagunas, y "manantial" a agua surgente (agua que mana), es decir, para repetir las ilustraciones de los libros de escuela primaria, un chorrito de agua que sale de una piedra de montaña, cayendo a... una fuente.
"Fuente" es, también, un plato grande para servir la comida.
Saluti


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le sens premier de fontaine n'est pas la construction autour de la source, mais l'eau qui sort de terre:


> *A.−*Eau vive qui vient d'une source et se répand à la surface du sol; lieu où surgit cette eau. *
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fontaine*


Il me semble qu'on pourrait garder ce terme, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vicomte123

Je ne sais pas quoi penser, Gévy. 
L'idée m'a traversé l'esprit de tapoter "fontaine" sur Google.fr et d'aller voir les photos. Les voici.
Assez révélateur. Je crois que l'idée que la main de l'homme est passée par là s'est définitivement imposée.
Quant à l'affirmation de Henry pour qui una fuente est "fuente" remite a pequeñas lagunas", je dois dire que je suis perplexe. Pour moi, source et lagune sont deux concepts bien distincts. Lo del plato ya es otra cosa (también es un presentador de televisión...jajaja).
Enfin bref....j'ai comme l'impression que le schmilblick n'a pas trop avancé. Et il me semble que nous avons une conception différente de ces 2 mots selon notre imaginaire propre à chacun de nous. La minute de philo est terminée! 
Bonsoir à tous et merci de votre participation.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Dans ma précédente intervention j'ai parlé de _résurgence _sans le souligner.
Vous pouvez aussi parler de :
- filets d'eau (je pense aux souces de la Loire )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> Dans ma précédente intervention j'ai parlé de _résurgence _sans le souligner.



Sans connaître la sierra de Aitana, mais en voyant cette page qui comporte des explications sur le relief karstique de cette région, je parlerais bien de _résurgences_ dans ce contexte.
Après, je ne dis pas que _manantial = résurgence_ à tous les coups car pour qu'il y ait résurgence, il faut de l'eau souterraine. Mais ici, ça permet d'avoir deux mots comme dans l'original...


----------



## Vicomte123

Je n'avais pas pensé à résurgence...c'est une bonne idée. Ça ne cadrerait pas avec la phrase de départ mais au moins, à présent, on a deux mots!! 
Merci Cintia&Martine et merci Nanon 

PS: pour ce qui est de "filet d'eau", pour moi, on n'est plus tant dans la source que dans une question de débit faible d'une rivière, voire d'un fleuve...soit parce qu'on est au tout début du cours d'eau, soit parce que le dit cours d'eau s'est tari pour une raison X...


----------



## Damien_Javier

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas tardes !

La palabra se encuentra en el cuento Sábado de Gloria de Mario Benedetti en un sentido metafórico (hablando de una persona), en la frase siguiente :

_En el taxi hizo unas cuantas bromas sobre la licencia obligada que le darían en la tienda y que yo no iba a tener calcetines para el lunes y, como la madre era virtualmente *un manantial*, ella le dijo si se creía que esto era un episodio de radio._

Tuve muchas dificultades para encontrar una traducción aceptable de la última parte de esa frase larga. Mi proposición sería :

[...] _comme la mère était virtuellement *la source*, elle lui demanda si elle se croyait dans un programme de radio._

Cualquier otra idea bienvenida !

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Damien_Javier said:


> [...] _comme la mère était virtuellement *la source*,_


Plutôt une fontaine puisqu'elle pleure !
(quelques lignes plus loin elle "pleure de plus en plus")


----------



## Damien_Javier

Paquita said:


> Plutôt une fontaine puisqu'elle pleure !


Je pleure aussi, de n'y avoir pas pensé. Je cherchais dans la mauvaise direction. Merci !


----------

